
The Fun of Reinvention – David Beazley Strikes Home Again - spectaclepiece
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js_0wjzuMfc
======
cekirge
Does anybody know what tool he is using for live coding on top of the slides,
where he edits code and runs a repl inside the same window? On twitter he says
a lot of magic is going on + it's not emacs, it's not idle and it's not a
terminal. He says f-strings are involved but unfortunately doesn't disclose
anything else. Has anybody got any idea?

